# Siblings showing against each other?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It doesn't bother me too much, but just thought I'd get some input from you guys about it.

Should I be concerned about my kids showing in the same breeding doe classes?
Last year my son had an early Jan doeling, and my daughter had a late Feb doeling and they were shown in different classes, except at one show.

This year, they plan to show twins, so they will be competing against each other.

We may also be buying a couple of young fullbloods or high percentage kids and again, they'd most likely be showing against each other with those too. 

Anyway, I know siblings show against each other all the time, but I want a confidence builder for my kids, my daughter is very shy, and I know they will pick on each other a bit about who places where.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

My sister and I show against each other in market and showmanship. The way we look at it is we both work with the goats and feed them, so we both own each of them. We just happen to pick one to show as ours. So when one of us wins, we both win! When we picked our goats we agreed on which two to bring home, then discussed who wanted which one as their show animal. And an money we wins goes in the goat fund


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Dani-1995 said:


> My sister and I show against each other in market and showmanship. The way we look at it is we both work with the goats and feed them, so we both own each of them. We just happen to pick one to show as ours. So when one of us wins, we both win! When we picked our goats we agreed on which two to bring home, then discussed who wanted which one as their show animal. And an money we wins goes in the goat fund


I agree with that. Though I never had any siblings to show with me, I did have friends to help. Any money we won went into the goat fund. If I chose the animal that didn't win, but one of our animals did good in the same ring, I'd be proud!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I think we'll sit down and I'll explain that to them  Think we'll split the $$ that way too, for some reason I never thought of doing that!


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Both of our daughters are in 4H and are 2 years apart in age. Each year they end up showing in at least one junior does class but they know that the judge is judging the doe and not the handler so it does not upset them when one doe places above another. In 4H showmanship they are in different age brackets so they rarely show against each other except is dog showmanship and then they are directly showing against each other. Sometimes this has been the source of hurt feelings as one will place over the other but they have learned that one of them may win at one show but then it will flip flop at another show. They have learned to build each other up instead of gloating because they know how it feels to be second. I think with time your kids will work it all out. They are very fortunate that this is important to you. I know because you are concerned about this that you will be able to support and encourage them completely. You are a great mom don't get discouraged.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> Dani-1995 said:
> 
> 
> > My sister and I show against each other in market and showmanship. The way we look at it is we both work with the goats and feed them, so we both own each of them. We just happen to pick one to show as ours. So when one of us wins, we both win! When we picked our goats we agreed on which two to bring home, then discussed who wanted which one as their show animal. And an money we wins goes in the goat fund
> ...


I agree with what has been said here! Me and my sisters show against eachother!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I know it bugs Taylor if Kerigan beats her which normally happens. I also feel bad for her because Taylor works a little harder and is older but I let them pick their goats. That way they can only blame themselves. This year as of right now I think Taylor would do better with her wether, Kerigan would beat Taylor with Sr doe, Kerigan will beat C'arra with her yearling doe. But I think if she grows ok, C'arra might beat the others with her jr doe. But then again Kerigan has a really nice one. Kerigan usually ends up with the better ones and I am not sure if she knows how to pick them or if she gets lucky and just picks the prettiest ones.

I would either give your daughter the better full blood and your soon the better one out of Madison and pray the judge agrees with you so they each beat the other one once. Or just let them pick and it be their choice and if they didn't pick the better one then tough better luck next year.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Me and my sister showed against each other in the showmanship class for 4-H. She placed above me, but I also was the one who got her into showing goats and mentored her so no hard feelings for either of us. She know goats are my thing, if I place above her in other showmanship class and if she places above me well I taught her how :wink: 

My brothers, did turkeys when they were younger and had to compete. The younger placed higher do to the fact that his turkey behaved better. Funny thing was he hardly worked with his bird, go figure. They both are like best friends and didn't feel hurt when one place over the other though.
Our family isn't really that competitive, so that probably plays apart when we compete.

I think so long as your kids get work together on their projects and encourage eachother they won't feel hurt if one places over the other.


----------



## GoatGirlMO (Aug 13, 2010)

My mom always emphasized the win as a farm win, not necessarily as a "kid" win. So that way we were always working together for the same goal. 

Of course, we joke/kid around about who beat who, but chances are "I" will sweep one show with "my" goats, and my sister wins it all at the next. It seems to work out in the end.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much you guys, you definitely make me feel so much better about this  I'm going to have a sit down chat with my kids soon and explain that to them. My son will be 11 in May and my daughter is 13. They are big into sibling rivalry, my son loves to get a rise out of her, and she falls for it every time! 
But thinking back, they did very well showing last year, no teasing, or being mean about who finished better than the other. Sure they were proud of themselves and their goat. 
I am going to encourage what everyone has said and tell them that a win or even a loss is a team effort. Because they really do help each other out with their goats.


----------

